
Ask HN: Why is there a black bar above HN's top menu sometimes? - Darkstryder
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;imgur.com&#x2F;a&#x2F;wew1OEd<p>I get that maybe once or twice a month, for a few minutes &#x2F; hours on Firefox, Chrome, and Safari (iOS).<p>Then it goes back to normal.
======
detaro
To commemorate someone who has just died. Today John Conway:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22843306](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22843306)

~~~
Darkstryder
Thank you. I did note the passing of John Conway but I certainly did not
associate it with the black bar. It could be interesting to make the
connection more discoverable, ala Google's Doodles.

